# wvdial crashing after setting up the connection with pppd

## bastibasti

Hi,

I havent used wvdial in a while but now I need my gsm modem again (same PC, same config same modem, same sim card)

however 6 months have passed and wvdial stopped to work

```

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT^SYSCFG=2,0,3FFFFFFF,2,4

AT^SYSCFG=2,0,3FFFFFFF,2,4

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","data.lycamobile.de"  # Den Anbieter entsprechend anpassen #

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","data.lycamobile.de"  # Den Anbieter entsprechend anpassen #

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT*99***1#  # Phone auch entsprechend anpassen #

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT*99***1#  # Phone auch entsprechend anpassen #

CONNECT

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Tue Dec 19 15:03:00 2017

--> Pid of pppd: 5258

wvdial: utils/wvtask.cc:304: static int WvTaskMan::yield(int): Assertion `*current_task->stack_magic == WVTASK_MAGIC' failed.

```

at that stage pppd is up, and I have a ip adress according to ifconfig

Now the question is, why this happens. I have recompiled the packages in the depend list of wvdial and wvstreams but no help

Any hints??

----------

